
Show HN: Gitin – a minimal commit/branch/workdir explorer for Git - isacikgoz
https://github.com/isacikgoz/gitin
======
Stratoscope
So I'm on my phone and I'm looking at this GitHub repo. It has an animated
screenshot that I can't quite make out, and it doesn't let me pinch zoom to
see it better.

I try tapping on the image in the hope that it will give me a standalone image
I can zoom in on.

Instead, it takes me to a page that asks me, "Do You Live In San Jose And Like
Asian Women?" And "Meet The Best Type Of Girls Who'll Do Anything For You."

And I still can't zoom in on the screenshot.

Tip to open source authors: don't host your screenshots on postimg.cc.

~~~
isacikgoz
I am sorry about that, I will move gif to the repository. Since Imgur is
blocked in my country I went to first alternative and didn’t know it is way it
is.

~~~
user234683
Github let's you host images in issues. So what you can do is make an issue
with all your images in it, and immediately close it.

~~~
lucasverra
Github let you host images. In repo. cf =>
[https://github.com/lucasverra/partnerImages/blob/master/fake...](https://github.com/lucasverra/partnerImages/blob/master/fakelogo.png)

free hosting by MS. we should all use it :)

------
isacikgoz
gitin is a minimalist tool that lets you explore a git repository from command
line. You can search from commits, inspect indvidual files and changes in the
commits, see ahead/behind commits etc. It is an alternative and interactive
way to explore the commit history. Also, you can explore your current state by
investigating diffs, stage your changes and commit them.

When I was building
[https://github.com/isacikgoz/gitbatch](https://github.com/isacikgoz/gitbatch)
I had to decide whether use git2go(libgit2) or go-git with my project, I
choose go-git for gitbatch and I wanted to try git2go with another project.
gitin is born with this idea but it is now a handy tool for me to use
everyday. I am happy with git2go(libgit2) and consider using it on gitbatch
too.

------
0x54MUR41
That's cool. Suggestion: you can use asciinema [0] for recording a terminal
session instead of using GIF file.

[0]: [https://asciinema.org](https://asciinema.org)

------
Carpetsmoker
Your installer doesn't work if GOPATH contains multiple entries:

    
    
        $ echo $GOPATH
        /home/martin/go:/home/martin/work
    

It tries to run stuff like:

    
    
        patch -d /home/martin/go:/home/martin/work/src/gopkg.in/libgit2/git2go.v27 -p1 < git2go.v27.patch

~~~
farslan
I think the best way to report this problem is to open a Github issue on the
OP's repo.

------
adamrt
Looks awesome. Random feature suggestion: Visual hunk staging like in magit
for emacs. Super useful.

Edit: You can see that feature here:
[https://magit.vc/screenshots/](https://magit.vc/screenshots/) under "Staging
Changes"

~~~
isacikgoz
Thank you, I would like to improve the commit experience, I will definitely
consider this!

------
yoavm
I've really looked for a simple CLI tool like that, to replace my current
usage of Gitg. Thank you!

------
okl
How does it compare to tig?

~~~
isacikgoz
gitin is has a minimalist approach to interact with a git repository. gitin
does not use full screen like tig, grv or lazygit. It allows you to explore
your commits very quickly. Also, it works with sub commands such as log,
status and branch.

------
jolux
Seems a lot like Magit...

------
IshKebab
Use a GUI.

~~~
h1d
And how do you do that on a remote SSH session on occasions like trying to dig
repo made by etckeeper? Don't tell me to sshfs it as it will be very slow.

~~~
IshKebab
The whole point of got is that it is distributed, so just clone it on your
local machine surely?

Alternatively you could use rsync or lsyncd which are much faster and better
than SSHFS.

Anyway I don't think this was created for use over SSH. Most people that use
it are going to be working locally, in which case a proper GUI is much better.

~~~
h1d
I don't rsync to store /etc out of dozens of servers just to occasionally see
some diffs.

CUI apps are really meant over SSH imo. Like you say, local use has wider
alternatives including GUI in which case I prefer SourceTree over any CUI
tools.

